# Upgradeability ?



## james connolly (Apr 11, 2016)

Folks, 

We all know Tesla software is upgradeable over the air and the battery can be upgraded. However my question is what else should be upgradeable ?

15" Display, resolution/color upgrade
Main computer, faster in future
Connectivity, 5G in future
Sensors, auto pilot improvements in future

What do you think ?

Regards
James


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Hardware other than LTE on the Model S has been not been upgradable. Tesla will surely be using a faster computer for the 3 than the Tegra 2 in use now. Sensors will be next generation to allow full autonomy once the software it's ready.


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

james connolly said:


> Folks,
> 
> We all know Tesla software is upgradeable over the air and the battery can be upgraded. However my question is what else should be upgradeable ?
> 
> ...


If past history is any judge...

The Connectivity is one... (I went from 3G to LTE on our 2013 S.)


----------



## Topher (May 11, 2016)

james connolly said:


> However my question is what else should be upgradeable ?
> 15" Display, resolution/color upgrade
> Main computer, faster in future
> Connectivity, 5G in future
> Sensors, auto pilot improvements in future


Do you need more resolution or colors on your display? It only needs to work for a set distance. It is probably already optimal. Every time somebody improves the resolution, some moron makes the font smaller...
What are you planning on running, that you think that the computer needs to be faster?
I suspect that Tesla thinks that the Model ≡ will have all the sensors it needs to autonomous (eventually). They might find that they are wrong, in which case, I suspect there will be some path to upgrade. They really want autonomous cars. It might need to wait for a lull in their schedule though, not at a time when they are growing at 150% per year.

Thank you kindly.


----------



## teslaliving (Apr 2, 2016)

AEDennis said:


> If past history is any judge...
> 
> The Connectivity is one... (I went from 3G to LTE on our 2013 S.)


I never pulled the plug on the LTE upgrade. $500 seemed like a lot and I heard they have to take apart most of the dash/17" area to get it in. I didnt want any new squeaks/etc from the operation.


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

teslaliving said:


> I never pulled the plug on the LTE upgrade. $500 seemed like a lot and I heard they have to take apart most of the dash/17" area to get it in. I didnt want any new squeaks/etc from the operation.


At the time I pulled the trigger, they were already working on the dash for a squeak (turned out to be a busted fastener.)

So, I figured to ask (and see if I can save on the $500 since they were already opening up the dash...) the answer was no...


----------



## teslaliving (Apr 2, 2016)

AEDennis said:


> At the time I pulled the trigger, they were already working on the dash for a squeak (turned out to be a busted fastener.)
> 
> So, I figured to ask (and see if I can save on the $500 since they were already opening up the dash...) the answer was no...


That makes sense. At this point I figure I'm waiting until I get a newer S or 3


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

An interesting and somewhat challenging perspective by a current MS owner... not sure I agree with it though... and not sure this is what Elon is planning... with his hints at a radical design which therefore is likely to last longer...
http://www.greencarreports.com/news...hould-use-standard-model-year-changes-opinion


----------



## Mark C (Aug 26, 2016)

When buying a used car, we can look at what features they had based on model year. With a Tesla, you can't really look at model years, you have to dig deeper into the "features" that are on a specific vehicle. Requires more diligence in the buying process to get what you're looking for. I suspect it also makes model year designations slilghtly less meaningful to the used value compared to a traditional manufacturers product.

On a side note, I saw a Buick ad that said their SUV's were the highest in customer satisfaction of all "MASS MARKET" brands. So, here they admit being defeated by some newcomer in their own advertising. Gee, I wonder what newcomer would be able to compete with a levithian sized company and win........................


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Mark C said:


> On a side note, I saw a Buick ad that said their SUV's were the highest in customer satisfaction of all "MASS MARKET" brands. So, here they admit being defeated by some newcomer in their own advertising. Gee, I wonder what newcomer would be able to compete with a levithian sized company and win........................


Bentley Bentayga


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

garsh said:


> Bentley Bentayga


@garsh , possibly... yet NOT on looks, ok?


----------



## Tom Bodera (Aug 10, 2016)

Purely looks wise the Bentley is not for me either. Price wise definitely not. It looks like a Merc GLA with a funny nose.


----------



## Red Sage (Dec 4, 2016)

Mark C said:


> On a side note, I saw a Buick ad that said their SUV's were the highest in customer satisfaction of all "MASS MARKET" brands. So, here they admit being defeated by some newcomer in their own advertising. Gee, I wonder what newcomer would be able to compete with a levithian sized company and win........................


Yes. I've noticed such... _careful_ language used in advertisements for other brands as well. Things like _'non-luxury'_ or _'non-premium'_ are used, I think. It seems that traditional automobile manufacturers only want to put forth their wimpy compliance cars and nonexistent concept cars as so-called _'Tesla Killers'_. But they make no attempt to explain why cars that cost under $40,000 from multiple GM Divisions are being outsold by the Tesla Model S. To my mind, _'mass market'_ refers to the number of units Produced, Delivered, and Sold through to end users per year -- not a price point.


----------



## Red Sage (Dec 4, 2016)

I seem to remember that at some point, on their own volition, Tesla Service Technicians had replaced the MCU and/or rear view cameras on some of the Model S, perhaps 2-1/2 to 3 years ago during regular service visits. No charge to Customers during those inspections, if I remember correctly. But yeah, other than the LTE upgrade, and before that the auto folding mirror upgrade, not much of anything has been offered as a blanket _'upgrade'_ to existing Tesla Model S or Model X vehicles. There might have also been a time when a high resolution backup camera was sort of an option, but it began being included by default at some point.


----------

